

Dumbass Detector - regedanzter
http://dumbasscam.com/face/
I think everyone could use this.
======
jayfuerstenberg
Yeah... ummm.... I fed it an image of some of the most prominent women in
computer science and half of them came up as dumb asses including Hedy Lamarr,
inventor of Wi-Fi, Bluetooth and GPS.

~~~
regedanzter
It's just for fun, it isn't really able to detect dumb asses. Kind of a
preview to the upcoming Dumb Ass Cam app.
[http://dumbasscam.com](http://dumbasscam.com)

